# Problem due to faulty ground?



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Maxima '94 and recently I changed my alternator due to the fact it was the stock in it and it was 11 years old. I have an optima battery in the trunk and 2 power caps 1.5 Farrad for my system which is Rockford Fosgate amps for bass and the speakers inside and i have 2 10" subs. My question is the following, both batteries are at 13V when the car is off or on so i guess no power leak involved but my clock dims if i wait at a red light. What could be the problem? I do have an isolator for my 2nd battery. My alternator pushes 90 AMP.

If it is a faulty ground, where's should I get that checked? Nissan retailers? Car Audio specialist? Average Joe Fix-It Garage?

I doubt it would be the fuse 'cause if a fuse would be blown, it wouldn't light at all, right?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

You should be to get checked at any garage, but I might consider talking to a shop that specializes in car stereo. Might find something the garage doesn't.

More details about your system, here, would be more helpful too. Without knowing how you have things setup, I'd say it's either a ground, or your caps are taxing the hell out of your system.


----------



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

k' that's what i thought about getting it checked, but do you guys got any solution for this 'cause i've seen quite a few post regarding dimming clock on J30 chassis but unfortunatly no answer was givin to solve or confirm the problem.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds to me like the normal third gen clock going bad syndrom


----------

